# Boxed, Labeled & Ready to Sell



## Lindy (Dec 11, 2008)

My soap boxes arrived last night and I spent today designing the labels and boxing up some soaps for this weekend's Farmer's Market.







Cheers!


----------



## Deda (Dec 11, 2008)

Very pretty!  I'd buy - love the green poking though.


----------



## ChrissyB (Dec 11, 2008)

Love it love it love it!!
I love the little peek hole too, I love to be able to smell soap if i am buying it, can't stand the plastic wrappers that I can't smell through.
They look great.


----------



## kwahlne (Dec 11, 2008)

Looks fantastic!  Great job!


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Dec 11, 2008)

Nice job Lindi.  I have about200 boxes I'm going to use.  Yours looks very nice!

Paul


----------



## Lindy (Dec 12, 2008)

Thank you!  Those are the boxes I ordered from Sunshine Container.  The labels were made using transparent labels (full sheet that  you can size your own labels and then cut).  I didn't want white as I felt it would stand out too much and I wanted a soft look.

I have to say that the service from Sunshine Container was really good and I will be using them again.  Today my display boxes arrived and they are wonderful too.

Life is good.....


----------



## topcat (Dec 12, 2008)

Love the presentation Lindy!  The boxes look amazing with the transparent labels - very professional.....

Chrissy - you can source boxes like those in Aus from http://www.oilsandsoap.com.au/

Tanya


----------



## willkp23 (Feb 13, 2009)

Very nice Lindy!!  Mind if I ask where you got the transparent labels from?   Thanks!!


----------



## starduster (Feb 13, 2009)

*Photos*

I also love them.Good luck at the farmers market.
From which we will enjoy seeing your photos.
Mary


----------



## andreabadgley (Feb 13, 2009)

I LOVE the boxes.  I still do cigar labels, and though I like the way they look and the versatility they offer, they have A LOT of drawbacks (soap shrinking and the labels becoming loose, soap getting dented/scratched/chipped, soap pieces sticking to labels and making them look messy, etc.).  You did a great job with these!


----------



## SoapMom (Feb 13, 2009)

Wow!  They look great!!  Let us know how your weekend goes!!!


----------



## LomondSoap (Feb 13, 2009)

Lindy, love the boxes, I've seen them for sale in the US but noone does them here in the UK. Well, they do but they are really expensive. The labels are perfect too. Sure fire hit at your market.


----------



## Lindy (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks everyone - the Farmer's Market was in December and it really went quite well.  My next sales event is my grand opening at the mall here in town March 12th....and then I'm off and running.

I got the transparant labels from Staples and they are a full sheet which allowed me to custom size them.  I'm now using the cardboard boxes for my retail outlets and I've move to Organza Bags with the label combined with my business card which is attached by the ribbon at the top.  I'll post a picture of it over the weekend.  The cost is about the same and I like the "Diva" look of the bags.  I think I'm going to buy organza from Wal-Mart to use for my gift baskets as well with satin ribbon to tie them at the top too.


----------



## heartsong (Feb 13, 2009)

*x*

how professional looking!  very, VERY nice!  you did a great job!

monet


----------



## beachgurl (Feb 13, 2009)

Your labels look so classy.  I'm very impressed!


----------



## Elle (Feb 15, 2009)

Very pretty!

L


----------



## megw (Feb 25, 2010)

Lindy said:
			
		

> My soap boxes arrived last night and I spent today designing the labels and boxing up some soaps for this weekend's Farmer's Market.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi, I love the packaging/labels. I'm trying to find a way myself to make my soap look nicer. Do you still shrink-wrap the soap and then put in the box?
Thanks!


----------



## April (Feb 25, 2010)

Yes, I too prefer these over plastic wrap.  Your product presentation is excellent and, as someone has already stated, professional.

Regards,


----------



## marchroses (Feb 26, 2010)

Those look awesome. I agree, the transparent labels give a very soft look!


----------



## honor435 (Feb 26, 2010)

i cant find the boxes on that website, how much per box or how much for 50-100? i presently use wsp, they are 35c each.


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 26, 2010)

Those are lovely. Great packaging.


----------



## Hazel (Feb 26, 2010)

honor435 said:
			
		

> i cant find the boxes on that website, how much per box or how much for 50-100? i presently use wsp, they are 35c each.



Here's the link for the boxes.

http://www.tealightboxes.com/category_s/5.htm


----------



## honor435 (Feb 26, 2010)

thanks SO much, cheaper than wsp, they charge $18 for 50, this is $15, they say 14c a piece, but with shipping its 31. I hate shipping!
if ya buy a 100 its 27 each, getting better.


----------

